# Habt keine Angst?



## Thoor (21. Juni 2011)

Heyho

hab grade bei Pro 7 ne Werbung gesehen bei der diverse Szenen mit der Natur und ähnlichem gezeigt werden und eine Stimme immer sagt "Habt keine Angst" am Schluss wird die Website eingeblendet.

http://www.habt-keine-angst.de/

vielmehr steht da auch nicht...

weiss wer um was es da geht? Irgendwie interessiert mich das grade 

Edit: Nach einer Zeit kommt so ne Art Umfrage... WTF? o_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Hab die Werbung gestern auch im TV gesehen... Vollkommen seltsam iwie o_O
Edit: google meint, dass das ne Seite für Gewalt/Vergewaltigungsopfer etc ist


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

browser titelzeile l33tspeak "human brain analaysis" O.o


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2011)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6kdHAhpOZDoJ:www.hab-keine-angst.de/+http://www.habt-keine-angst.de/&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab die Werbung gestern auch im TV gesehen... Vollkommen seltsam iwie o_O
> Edit: google meint, dass das ne Seite für Gewalt/Vergewaltigungsopfer etc ist



Nein! Die seite für die Opfer heisst "Hab keine Angst", die im TV gezeigte Seite heisst "HabT keine Angst"... ist was anderes..

lol nach der umfrage bin ich ein rebelle, ich werd alleine sein und schmerzen habe

WHAT THE FUCK o-O 

irgendwie rieche ich öko aktivisten D:

Das erinnert mich an den Animus o-O

LOL das ist ne VERKACKTE werbung für ne pro 7 serie XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nein! Die seite für die Opfer heisst "Hab keine Angst", die im TV gezeigte Seite heisst "HabT keine Angst"... ist was anderes..
> 
> lol nach der umfrage bin ich ein rebelle, ich werd alleine sein und schmerzen habe
> 
> ...


Ah ok danke, was so ein Buchstabe ausmacht *g*

Also wenn das für eine neue Serie ist, war das nicht grade die beste Werbung dafür mMn... :S


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juni 2011)

jup werbung für V die besucher oder so
einfach durchklicken, dann sieht mans


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

Das ist die Vorschau zu "Die Besucher"  cool gemacht, ich bin laut der Auswertung ein Rebell was immer das auch bedeuten mag


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

so grad mal die komplette Umfrage gemacht


Am Ende wird man zur ProSieben Webpage weitergeleitet und dort wird dann das ach so tolle neue TV-Event vorgestellt
zwischendurch kriegt man die Auswertung der Umfrage an den Kopf geschmissen.... naja :-S
steht halt alles in Verbindung zu der neuen Serie irgendwie


Spoiler



Irgendeine Serie namens V- irgendwas irgendwelche Aliens die auf die Erde kommen - das übliche tralala und pi pa po


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin gerade total fasziniert, das ist mit Abstand die beste Werbung die ich je gesehen habe.

Wenn du das am TV siehst denkst du dir "hm strange, ich will mal schauen was das ist" 
Auf der Seite erfährst du nicht viel mehr, dann kommt n Countdown... dann kommen plötzlich Fragen, dann klickste halt mal was, weil du möchtest ja wissen um was es geht.
Die Fragen sind dann so perfid gestellt das du irgendwann total gefesselt dasitzt 

Haha ich weiss jetz schon welche Serie ich mir reinziehen werbe, Pro 7 Marketing was succesfull!


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hats gar nich geklappt höhö

Sehe darin eher den üblichen Fringe / Flash Forward Kram (Die Schauspieler im Spot erschienen mir auch ziemlich ähnlich)

Ich mag zwar Fringe + Flash Forward versteht mich nicht falsch - das neue fällt für mich nur in die selbe Schiene a la ach sowas - kenn ich doch...


Naja hab hier eh kein ProSieben geschweige denn deutsches Fernsehen also wat solls 


Denke aber wenn ich die Werbung gesehen hätte im TV, ich wär einfach zu faul/desinteressiert gewesen mir das anzuguggen. 2 Wochen vor Serienstart kommt eh normale Werbung darüber


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2011)

sick shit, Welch Wunder, ich bin Rebell.


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Bei mir hats gar nich geklappt höhö
> 
> Sehe darin eher den üblichen Fringe / Flash Forward Kram (Die Schauspieler im Spot erschienen mir auch ziemlich ähnlich)
> 
> ...



Das Ist ein Remake von einer Serie aus dem Jahr 1983   


V &#8211; Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. Juni 2011)

Urnervige Werbung im TV.
Die Serie ist vermutlich auch wieder bloß eine dieser unsäglichen mystery-scifi Serien, mit denen man momentan ja geradezu erschlagen wird.


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

ah ok danke Firun  


und Rebell war ich auch... 32% Mut ich fühl mich jetzt richtig Depri *sich in die Ecke setzt*


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ah ok danke Firun
> 
> 
> und Rebell war ich auch... 32% Mut ich fühl mich jetzt richtig Depri *sich in die Ecke setzt*



Kein Problem 

aber ich würde mir die alte Serie nicht noch mal ansehen, die lief erst vor ein paar Monaten auf TnT Serie oder ScyFy (ich weis es nicht mehr genau) aber wie das Jahr 1983 schon vermuten lässt ist die Serie sehr sehr Oldscool


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Juni 2011)

Die Werbung erinnert mich an die paar Wochen, bevor BigFM an den Start ging. Da wurden im Radio immer wieder Lieder mit grausig schaurigen Botschaften unterbrochen.


----------



## zoizz (21. Juni 2011)

Das Original war damals richtig geil, ich hab mir sogar ein rotes V auf meine Fensterrollos gemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das Original war damals richtig geil, ich hab mir sogar ein rotes V auf meine Fensterrollos gemalt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wann war das denn ?


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (21. Juni 2011)

ich bin sympathisant, huch^^


----------



## Zukane (21. Juni 2011)

Echt psycho der "Trailer" O_O


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Warte es gibt Leute die kennen nicht V?

Schämt euch
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_%E2%80%93_Die_au%C3%9Ferirdischen_Besucher_kommen
Das war ne richtig geniale Serie


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Warte es gibt Leute die kennen nicht V?
> 
> Schämt euch
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_%E2%80%93_Die_au%C3%9Ferirdischen_Besucher_kommen
> Das war ne richtig geniale Serie



Schau mal auf die erste Seite was ich da schon gepostet hatte ;-D


----------



## Ernst Haft (21. Juni 2011)

Viel Rauch um nix. In den USA lief die Serie über zwei Staffeln - und wurde abgesetzt, weil verdient die Zuschauer ausblieben. Somit hat man eine Serie ohne Ende, weil auch Staffel 2 mit einem Cliffhanger abschloss.
Das Ding zieht sich wie Kaugummi, langweilt durch etliche Nebenstränge, die einfach mal so eingestreut werden und leidet an absoluter Unglaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Warte es gibt Leute die kennen nicht V?^


(O.o)
Frevel!





> Schämt euch



Aber sowas von!


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die erste Seite was ich da schon gepostet hatte ;-D


Ja ich hab nur die ersten paar Beiträge gelesen ... und voller Verwunderung feststellen müssen dat kennt hier anscheinend kaum einer.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

98% Folgsamkeit? Ein Rebell? Irgendwas geht da nicht auf^^


----------



## skyline930 (21. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade total fasziniert, das ist mit Abstand die beste Werbung die ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> Wenn du das am TV siehst denkst du dir "hm strange, ich will mal schauen was das ist"
> Auf der Seite erfährst du nicht viel mehr, dann kommt n Countdown... dann kommen plötzlich Fragen, dann klickste halt mal was, weil du möchtest ja wissen um was es geht.
> ...



QFT. Ich werde an diesem Montag sowas von auf jeden Fall vor der Glotze hocken.
Die Serie schaut zwar nach dem Standard-Szenario Aliens-Tod und Verderben-Romanze iwo dazwischen aus, aber man ists ja mittlerweile gewöhnt. Ich hab ne neue Serie :3


----------



## Ernst Haft (21. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne neue Serie :3



Nur nicht beschweren, wenn mittendrin einfach Schluß ist. Wie bereits gesagt gibt es nur zwei kurze Staffeln, danach wurde das Ding mit offenem Ende beerdigt ohne Chance auf Fortsetzung.
Passt zum anderen Thread hier mit den halben Filmen: Pro7 kauft immerhin halbe Serien ein


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> 98% Folgsamkeit? Ein Rebell? Irgendwas geht da nicht auf^^



Hey! Ich bin nicht die Einzige, die drüber schmunzeln musste 

Aber an sich keine schlechte Werbung. Meine beste Freundin und ich sind auch direkt drauf, weil wir wissen wollten, was das ist. Die Serie werd ich mir aber eher nicht anschauen, weil's mich nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Pickpocket (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin uch Rebell wenigstens hat es Recht xD ich lass mich nt unterdrücken und reiss sofort meine Klappe auf wenn was nt passt =P


----------



## Auriga__ (21. Juni 2011)

Lol.. Also der Countdown am Anfang hat mich ehrlich gesagt leicht beunruhigt... xD
Aber dann hab ich auch mal den Test gemacht...
Rebellin (wuhuu)
82% Mut >:3


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Juni 2011)

Auch Rebell aber nach dem Test lief der Trailer und (da ich eh keinen Fernseher hab), da das wieder wie eine Pro Sieben Produktion aussieht. Interessiert mich das eh nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2011)

Ist bei wen auch was anderes gekommen? bei mir ist auch Rebell... lol?


----------



## Falathrim (22. Juni 2011)

Irgendwer war "Sympathisant"? Krasse Sache...ich glaube nämlich wirklich, dass da jeder Rebell sein müsste...ich hatte so bescheuerte Stats, die so gar nicht zu "Rebell" passten (15% Mut, 65% Folgsamkeit usw)....
Aber wirklich ein guter Trailer...wenn die Serie dann Mist ist, okay...ich schau eh kein Fernsehen D:


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2011)

Interessantes Ding (wozu das auch gut sein mag^^) ...

Sympathisant

Reaktion 19% über Durchschnitt
60% Mut
18% Folgsamkeit
47% Vertrauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Folgsamkeit ist doch bescheuert. Ich war Rebell und hatte 98%, Grushdak ist Sympathisant und hat 18%? Irgendwie verdreht, oder mein ich das nur?!


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich bin Sympathisant. 

Reaktion 18% über Durchschnitt
55% Mut
72% Folgsamkeit
67% Vertrauen

Und keine Ahnung, wie die darauf kommen. Vielleicht geht's bei Folgsamkeit ja um Folgsamkeit den Rebellen gegenüber?


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Die Seite ist gut gemacht, aber irgendwie interessiert mich weder der hirnlose Test noch die Sendung die dahinter steckt. ^^


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Ich rate euch schaut euch mal die Original Serie aus dem Jahr 1983 an .. die ist so was von genial  Wer Sci-Fi mag,wird diese lieben


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2011)

Die Seite bereitet mir Angst -.-


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juni 2011)

*Razyl über's Kopfi streich*
Alles wird gut.
Hab keine Angst, mein Freund, wir kommen in Frieden


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *Razyl über's Kopfi streich*
> Alles wird gut.
> Hab keine Angst, mein Freund, wir kommen in Frieden



Aber nur solange die Bezahlung stimmt. :>


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Juni 2011)

größter mist ever

bin ein Fanatiker

ne spaß
bin rebel

dann auch noch so laame sachen, das beste 77% über durchschnitt reaktion (könnte daran liegen das ich einfach ohne wirklich nachzudenken dadraufgedrückt hab )
PS 
Die Seite ist von den ILLUMINATEN!Die Annunakis KOMMEN!


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin als Rebell angelandet...

Aber die Frau die spricht... erinnert mich irgendwie an E.V.A.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Juni 2011)

hab die werbung auch vor ein paar tagen im fernsehen gesehen.
dachte mir nur was für ein schwachkopf macht so eine verschiessene werbung.
danach hab ich weiter gezockt und bis heute ist mir die werbung auch nicht wieder in den sinn gekommen.

naja vergessen wir sie halt nochmal.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2011)

Erinnert mich an die alte Website von dem Saenger: Marilyn Manson , aber irgendwie sieht das bisschen psycho aus.

Habe nur auf den Moment gewartet, bei der so eine haesslige Fratze auftaucht und dann einem das Herz in Hose rutscht.


----------



## Fauzi (22. Juni 2011)

Die Frau die da spricht, ist doch dieselbe, wie aus Solitary?
Ich finde die Werbung ganz O.K., mal was anderes. :-)
Ich werde bestimmt mal in die Serie reinguck0rn


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2011)

Sag mal, wisst Ihr was da reinkommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






A: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 B: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 C: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karaki (22. Juni 2011)

C, da die weiße Kugel am Rand immer eine Ecke weiter wandert.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Seite bereitet mir Angst -.-



Bei so einer Internetseite rumjammern aber Zombie-Shooter mit Schockpotential zocken und Horrorfilme schauen! Das sind die richtigen!


----------



## Deanne (22. Juni 2011)

Was soll das denn sein? Geht endlich die Welt unter? Ich warte jetzt schon länger. 

Naja, das Gequatsche nervt ja ganz schön, besonders wenn man gerade Musik hört. Bei mir kam jedenfalls, wie scheinbar bei jedem, Rebell raus.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei so einer Internetseite rumjammern aber Zombie-Shooter mit Schockpotential zocken und Horrorfilme schauen! Das sind die richtigen!



Wo zum Teufel ist Left 4 Dead 2 gruselig? Okay, manchmal erschreckt man, wenn der Hunter auf einem springt, aber das ist ansonsten net gruselig. Die Stimme da... alter, die bereitet mir echt Gänsehaut ><


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juni 2011)

Ich werd die Serie auch nicht schauen...
Den Fehler Serien zu sehen, bei denen klar ist, dass sie mitten in der Handlung nich weitergeführt wurden hab ich schonnal gemacht


----------



## Azerak (22. Juni 2011)

Hab das nachts nachm Dead Space 2 spielen besucht..  

Gleiche Menüform... auch eine Frauenstimme.. das war schon ein wenig creepy  x.x



PS: Es fehlte das obligatorische: "Mach uns ganz..."


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Nur nicht beschweren, wenn mittendrin einfach Schluß ist. Wie bereits gesagt gibt es nur zwei kurze Staffeln, danach wurde das Ding mit offenem Ende beerdigt ohne Chance auf Fortsetzung.
> Passt zum anderen Thread hier mit den halben Filmen: Pro7 kauft immerhin halbe Serien ein



Vielleicht wurde die zwischendrin weitergeführt und kommt p7 exklusiv? Weil mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft ist warum man einen solchen Aufwand für ne halbe Serie macht ...


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo zum Teufel ist Left 4 Dead 2 gruselig? Okay, manchmal erschreckt man, wenn der Hunter auf einem springt, aber das ist ansonsten net gruselig. Die Stimme da... alter, die bereitet mir echt Gänsehaut ><



Wer redet von Left2Dead 2? Wegen deiner Sig? Ok die Vermutung lag nahe. ^^

Ich meine nur, so gruselig fand ich die Website nun nicht. Die Stimme war halt etwas merkwürdig...


----------



## vikitori (22. Juni 2011)

<----- sympathisant x)
ist das schlimm?


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kam auch sympathisant raus^^


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab's grad nochmal gemacht, um mal die ganzen Ergebnisse zu gucken...

Reaktion 17% über Durchschnitt
47% Mut
Folgsamkeit 65%
52% Vertrauen

Und "Du bist ein Rebell"


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Mich beschleicht der Verdacht, dass das einfach komplett random ist.


----------



## Ernst Haft (22. Juni 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde die zwischendrin weitergeführt und kommt p7 exklusiv? Weil mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft ist warum man einen solchen Aufwand für ne halbe Serie macht ...



Wie soll das funktionieren? ABC hat das Ding gekillt, weil die Zuschauerzahlen nicht da waren - für Pro7 wäre die Produktion viel zu teuer. Dazu kommt das Wagnis, jetzt weiterdrehen zu müssen, obwohl nicht ein Fitzelchen der Serie hier gelaufen ist. 

Hier kannst Du nachlesen, wie die Serie auf Pro7 verheizt wird - als Sommerlochfüller statt Wiederholungen anderer Serien mit drei Episoden am Stück. Offenbar waren die Rechte so günstig, daß man nicht mal auf Wiederholungen zurückgreifen mußte.

Wir werden nicht mehr sehen als die Amis auch.


----------



## skyline930 (22. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? ABC hat das Ding gekillt, weil die Zuschauerzahlen nicht da waren - für Pro7 wäre die Produktion viel zu teuer. Dazu kommt das Wagnis, jetzt weiterdrehen zu müssen, obwohl nicht ein Fitzelchen der Serie hier gelaufen ist.
> 
> Hier kannst Du nachlesen, wie die Serie auf Pro7 verheizt wird - als Sommerlochfüller statt Wiederholungen anderer Serien mit drei Episoden am Stück. Offenbar waren die Rechte so günstig, daß man nicht mal auf Wiederholungen zurückgreifen mußte.
> 
> Wir werden nicht mehr sehen als die Amis auch.



Schade, hätte ja sein können (aus welchen wahnsinnigen Gründen auch immer) ;(


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist Random. Ich hab 2x das selbe geklickt und es kamen unterschiedliche Werte raus. Hab mich nämlich gewundert, weil das 1. relativ gut zu mir gepasst hat


----------

